# National HD Channel List



## Nick

*DBSTalk.com Launches National HD Channel List

"A work in progress..."*

The DBSTalk.com 'National HD Channel List' is a comprehensive, one-stop listing of all "national" high-definition channels currently available on one or more national or regional providers. The list will maintained by yours truly as edits to this initial post and will be updated from news reports of new HD channel launches, as well as from confirmed posts by DBSTalk members to this thread.

For a variety of reasons, no single provider currently carries all 'national' channels and probably never will, but as this list grows, it can used your resource and reference for requesting nationally-available HD channels from your provider that may be of interest to you and your family, whether your provider be DishNetwork, DirecTV or your local cable company.

The list will include national network channels, including premium movie channels designated as HD, but no local HD channels will be included in the list. The listing of HD RSNs may be more difficult for me to keep up with, but I will attempt to maintain HD RSNs in a separate list as they are reported. For the present, the list will not include PPV or VOD channels which are specific to a given provider, nor "East/West" feeds.

Interested DBSTalk members are invited to contribute news of new HD channels, make suggestions, and let me know of any additions or corrections which may be needed.



> *Broadcast Network HD Channels*
> ABC HD
> CBS HD
> The CW HD
> FOX HD
> MyNetworkTV HD
> 
> NBC HD
> PBS HD
> 
> *National Cable/Satellite HD Channels*
> A&E HD
> A&E Biography HD
> A&E Crime & Investigation HD
> A&E History HD
> ABC Family HD
> 
> AMC HD
> Animal Planet HD
> BET HD
> Big Ten HD
> Bravo HD
> 
> Cartoon Network HD
> Chiller HD
> Cinemax HD
> [email protected] HD
> -5StarMax HD
> 
> -ActionMax HD
> -MoreMax HD
> -Outer Max HD
> -Thriller Max HD
> -WMax HD
> 
> CMT HD
> CNBC HD+
> CNN HD
> Comedy HD
> Country Music Television HD
> 
> Discovery Channel HD
> Disney HD
> E! HD
> ESPN HD
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> ESPNU HD
> ESPNW HD
> Equator HD
> Family Channel HD
> Food Network HD
> 
> Fox Business Network HD
> Fox News HD
> Fuel TV HD
> FX HD
> Golf Channel HD
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel (HMC HD
> HBO HD
> -HBO2 HD
> -HBO Comedy HD
> -HBO Family HD
> 
> -HBO latino HD
> -HBO max HD
> -HBO more HD
> -HBO Signature HD
> -HBO Zone HD
> 
> HDNet
> HDNet Movies
> HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
> HGTV HD
> History Channel HD
> 
> IFC HD
> The Learning Channel (TLC) HD
> Lifetime HD
> Lifetime Movie Channel HD
> MLB HD
> 
> MOJO
> The Movie Channel HD
> MSNBC HD
> MTV HD
> National Geographic HD
> 
> NBA HD
> NFL HD
> NHL Network HD
> Nickelodeon HD
> Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2 HD
> Palladia (Formerly MHD)
> Planet Green HD
> Playboy Hot HD (adult)
> QVC HD
> 
> RFD HD
> The Science Channel HD
> Showtime HD
> -Showtime Extreme HD
> -Showtime Showcase HD
> 
> -Sho Too HD
> Smithsonian HD
> Speed HD
> Spice HD (adult)
> Spike HD
> 
> Starz HD
> -Starz Comedy HD
> -Starz Edge HD
> -Starz Kids & Family HD
> SyFy HD (was SciFi HD)
> 
> TBS HD
> TNT HD
> Travel Channel HD
> Universal HD
> USA Network HD
> 
> Versus HD
> VH1 HD
> WE HD
> The Weather Channel HD
> Wealth HD
> 
> WE HD
> WGN America HD
> World Fishing Network HD
> WorldSport HD
> 
> *Regional HD Sports Networks (RSN)*
> 24/7 Channels:
> Comcast Sports Net Chicago
> Comcast Sports Network Mid-Atlantic
> FSN Arizona
> FSN Midwest
> FSN North
> 
> FSN NorthWest
> FSN Pittsburg
> FSN Rocky Mountain
> FSN South
> MSG HD
> 
> NESN HD
> SportsNet New York
> SportSouth
> Sun Sports
> YES Network
> 
> Part-time/Game only Sports Nets:
> Altitude Sports & Entertainment
> FSN Bay Area
> FSN Cincinnati
> FSN Detroit
> FSN Florida
> 
> FSN New England
> FSN New York
> FSN North - Minnesota
> FSN North - Wisconsin
> FSN Ohio
> 
> FSN SouthWest
> FSN Utah
> FSN West
> PRIME - FSN West 2
> Sportsnet Philadelphia
> 
> Sportsnet West
> SportsTime Ohio
> 
> (For the latest FSN HD channel listings, go to http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD )


----------



## Alan R. Pope

Hi Nick, How About Cinemax Hd On Your List. Take Care, Alan


----------



## Nick

Hi Alan -- thanks for the add.

Regards...


----------



## RAD

How about adding which channels have a east and west coast feed?


----------



## James Long

Add: A&E, Wealth HD
If you're listing Vooms ... 
Add: Family Room HD, Film Fest HD, Kung Fu HD, GamePlay HD, Treasure HD, World Cinema HD, WorldSport HD
Guy HD and Majestic HD are gone.

OLN HD is Versus HD, IIRC.

I agree that noting "(East and West)" after HBO, Cinemax, Starz! and Showtime (and any other split programming) would be helpful - although a bear to keep up with so I wouldn't consider it a requirement.

I don't consider RSNs "national", but here is what D* carried in HD as of the end of 2006:
Part Time: Altitude Sports & Entertainment, Fox Sports Arizona, Fox Sports Bay Area, Fox Sports Detroit, Fox Sports Midwest, Fox Sports New England, Fox Sports North, Fox Sports NorthWest, Fox Sports Ohio, Fox Sports Rocky Mountain, Fox Sports South, Fox Sports SouthWest, PRIME - Fox Sports West 2, SportsNet New York, SportsTime Ohio, SportSouth, Sun Sports, YES Network

24/7 Channels: Comcast Sports Net Chicago, Comcast Sports Network Mid-Atlantic, New England Sports Network

Probably a change or two in what is 24/7.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nick

Good lists & big help, James.


> ...agree that noting "(East and West)" after HBO, Cinemax, Starz! and Showtime (and any other split
> programming) would be helpful - although a bear to keep up with so I wouldn't consider it a requirement.


Regarding the E/W "split" channels, what others besides the HD movie channels and broadcast network HDs (if any) are currently split?

-- thanks.


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye

Might as well add the crappy ota mini-network MyNetworkTV.


----------



## tnsprin

Your missing MSG HD from the Regional Sports Nets.


----------



## James Long

A couple corrections on the DirecTV list I gave -
Add FSN Florida and FSN West (FSN Midwest isn't listed but does apparently exist)
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=2300004

FSNs list of HDs is -
Arizona | Detroit | Florida | Midwest | North - Minnesota | North - Wisconsin | Northwest | Ohio | Pittsburgh | Rocky Mountain | South | Southwest | Sun Sports | Utah | West | Prime Ticket
http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD


----------



## Steve Mehs

OLN HD and Golf HD are a combined channel, Versus/Golf Channel HD (Comcast, great with naming channels, reminds me of G4TechTV). 

YES HD is now a full time channel

Outdoor Channel 2 HD, to my knowledge no one carries this channel, but it exists


----------



## cforrest

SportsNet NY HD is a full time channel


----------



## purtman

Chiller should be added by the end of next week. I thought March 1 was its go-live date.


----------



## Nick

Thanks, guys...changes made to-date.


----------



## Nick

> You are missing Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia which
> is a 24/7 HD RSN.
> 
> You are also missing Fox Sports NY which is a game
> feed HD RSN.


Thanks, Hound -- added


----------



## paulman182

Careful reading of the release announcing Chiller reveals that it does not specifically say the HD channel will launch March 1, just that Chiller (in some form) will debut then and the HD channel will be available on D* later in the year.


----------



## vfr781rider

Umm... Playboy Hot HD and Spice HD?


----------



## lug1

will Chiller be mpeg4 or mpeg2?


----------



## Nick

Thanks for all the suggestions to-date - they are all gratefully acknowledged.


paulman182 said:


> Careful reading of the release announcing Chiller reveals that it does not
> specifically say the HD channel will launch March 1, just that Chiller (in
> some form) will debut then and the HD channel will be available on D*
> later in the year.


The primary purpose of the HD channel list is to make our readers aware of the
national and regional HD channels that are out there, both currently available, and
those announced HD channels that are soon to be illuminated. Keep in mind that
any given HD channel is _potentially_ available to any DBS or cable subscriber.
The above list is _not_ provider specific and may include announced and soon to be
illuminated HD channels. As of now, such is the case with the Chiller HD channel.

Even though D* may not add Chiller HD until later this year, subscribers of other
providers may be interested in asking that it added to their own provider's lineup.


----------



## purtman

Don't forget The Weather Channel. Seriously, some of its field reports should look pretty amazing when they do it. It looks like it should be up in the field in the 2008 hurricane season.


----------



## n3ntj

To be honest, I'd rather get Golf HD, Versus HD, History HD, or Fox News HD well before I get Weather Channel HD.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Nick, you may want to remove the "Versus also simulcasts all its NHL on Versus content to INHD" footnote. Now that Versus HD is it's own channel (sortof) InHD no longer simulcasts Versus HD coverage of the NHL.


----------



## DonCorleone

lug1 said:


> will Chiller be mpeg4 or mpeg2?


I thought only the locals were MPEG-4 right now.


----------



## James Long

Several of the newer national HD channels are in MPEG4.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

lug1 said:


> will Chiller be mpeg4 or mpeg2?


Until a company like DirecTV or Dish picks the channel up, it doesn't matter. I honestly have not heard how companies are delivering to Dish/DirecTV/Cable these days. It is entirely possible that Chiller, for example, might be delivered to Dish in MPEG2 but Dish re-encodes it as MPEG4.

Unless and until the channel exists and is picked up for carriage, there is absolutely no way of knowing.


----------



## bobl

You still need to add Kung Fu HD. The list above only shows fourteen Voom channels when there are fifteen.


----------



## Nick

Updates made - thanks.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Several of the newer national HD channels are in MPEG4.


That would certainly cut down on unauthorized rebroadcast and other thefts of signal.


----------



## fredinva

he he he,

Where is the 150 others Direct has been claiming????????? 
(Direct advertising is a joke)

fred


----------



## RAD

fredinva said:


> he he he,
> 
> Where is the 150 others Direct has been claiming?????????
> (Direct advertising is a joke)
> 
> fred


All D* has said on the 150 number is that they will have the CAPACITY to broadcast 150 national HD channel, never have said they will have 150. D* has said they have agreements in place or agreements in principle for 100 national HD channels and hope to have them up by the end of the year (could be in trouble on that since SeaLaunch had their little boom). It's the old chicken and the egg problem. Content providers don't want to go to the expense of setting up a HD channel if there's no way to get the channel distributed. D* is saying that they'll have the capacity, where the channels. Both side appear to have gotten together so hopefully 2007 will be a good year for HD viewers.


----------



## Gary Toma

Nick,

Please add the MGM HD Movie Channel to your list.

That thread is at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81206

Thanks,
GCT


----------



## Nick

> Please add the MGM HD Movie Channel to your list.


Thanks for the great find, Gary.

MGM said the channel will be available by the "end of the year".
That is a little farther down the road to make the list quite yet.
Let's wait until MGM announces a definite start date.


----------



## harsh

It looks like Outdoor 2 is live.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

harsh said:


> It looks like Outdoor 2 is live.


Does anyone carry it yet?


----------



## Nick

harsh said:


> It looks like Outdoor 2 is live.


Harsh, is Outdoor 2 in HD from your provider yet and can you give
me a source or link so we can confirm before adding it to the list?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs

harsh said:


> It looks like Outdoor 2 is live.


Yeah I was wondering why Nick didn't add Outdoor Channel 2 HD. It has been live for a while now and a few smaller cable companies carry it.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/index2.cfm?ss=206&site=2


----------



## TheRatPatrol

> Outdoor Channel 2 HD (high definition) is available to some cable and *satellite customers* across the United States at this time. Please contact your local provider for information on how to get TOC 2 HD (Outdoor Channel 2 HD).


Not on D* or E* yet.

I wonder why its called "Outdoor Channel 2 HD" and not just Outdoor Channel HD, why the 2?


----------



## James Long

Different program schedule. I wish Food, HGTV and Disc HD followed that practice.


----------



## Nick

Steve Mehs said:


> Yeah I was wondering why Nick didn't add Outdoor Channel 2 HD. It has been live for a while now and a few smaller cable companies carry it...


The Outdoor Channel 2 HD has been added to the master list - thanks for the _enlightenment_, guys. 

See a somewhat outdated list of MCVPs that carry the Outdoor Channel 2 HD HERE.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Thank you, Sir. 

If anyone wants to check out Outdoor Channel 2 HD for yourselves the closest you can get is to go to Circuit City. I believe they still play the demo loop that has a few minutes footage from it.


----------



## James Long

BTW: Chiller HD did not launch 3/1/2007.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> BTW: Chiller HD did not launch 3/1/2007.


The official word is:


www.chillertv.com said:


> The VOD and HD offerings will be available later in 2007.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Any word on when it's sister station, Sleuth, will launch in HD?


----------



## Hound

Dish on channel 359 has Comcast Sportsnet West (Sacramento) uplinked. I do not
know if that channel is active for other systems in HD. But it is not on your list.


----------



## Hound

Lifetime Movie Channel HD is reported to be showing up on Verizon Channel
841 in Texas today. This channel is not on the list.


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Hound. Can you give us a link to your source?

EDIT: I've googled and searched the LMN site -- can't find anything about LMN in HD.


----------



## Hound

Nick said:


> Thanks, Hound. Can you give us a link to your source?
> 
> EDIT: I've googled and searched the LMN site -- can't find anything about LMN in HD.


Nick. Here is the link.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,18158145~start=0

LMN HD is now also reported showing up on Verizon in Florida as well as Texas.


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Hound - Lifetime Movie HD has been added.


----------



## jbihsop1557

I talked with CS on Saturday. She told me D* had some problem with there new satellites. She said more HD programming may be delayed but will still happen later this year. Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## Nick

There are several ongoing discussions on this topic, Jim.

Check out the DBSTalk DirecTV forums HERE.


----------



## CCarncross

Is SPEED HD not on the list or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Steve Mehs

Speed HD does not exist yet.


----------



## RAD

Speed HD is one of the channels that D* says "DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle..." according to their press release at http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight= .


----------



## Steve Mehs

Nicks list contains only channels that actually exist, if Speed HD does not exist then it should not be on the list until it officially launches.


----------



## purtman

Nick, not to sound picky, but isn't INHD now called "MOJO"?


----------



## Steve Mehs

Unfortunately...


----------



## Hound

Nick you need to MLBHD to the National HD channel list.
MLBHD is on channel 610 on my cable system, Patriot Media.

The Indemand web site calls it GameHD. It is part of my
MLB EI subscription. There are one or two HD baseball
games almost every day during the season.


----------



## Nick

MLB HD added-- thanks.


----------



## purtman

Hound said:


> Nick you need to MLBHD to the National HD channel list.
> MLBHD is on channel 610 on my cable system, Patriot Media.
> 
> The Indemand web site calls it GameHD. It is part of my
> MLB EI subscription. There are one or two HD baseball
> games almost every day during the season.


Sorry to hound you lol: ), but what is MLBHD?


----------



## Hound

purtman said:


> Sorry to hound you lol: ), but what is MLBHD?


iNDemand provides HD games as part of the MLB EI subscription for cable subs.

http://www.indemand.com/sports/mlb/schedule/schedule.jsp

The TV Guide software used by cable companies describes the channel as MLBHD. The iNDemand description on the actual channel is MLB GameHD.

Right now the Angels/Twins are on. Later tonight the Rockies/Reds.
Tomorrow afternoon, the Red Sox/A's, Schilling going for the Sox. Tomorrow
night Yankees/White Sox, etc. etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs

IMO, I wouldn't count GAME HD, it's the same idea as DirecTVs channel 95 and 96 and once fall hits it will be NHL HD. There's GAME HD and TEAM HD. GAME channels are for MLB EI and NHL CI, TEAM channels are for NBA LP and MLS DK. The two HD channels are knew this year, all HD programming from the season sports packages used to be on PPVHD, now PPVHD is strictly for events like boxing and WWE.


----------



## Hound

Steve Mehs said:


> IMO, I wouldn't count GAME HD, it's the same idea as DirecTVs channel 95 and 96 and once fall hits it will be NHL HD. There's GAME HD and TEAM HD. GAME channels are for MLB EI and NHL CI, TEAM channels are for NBA LP and MLS DK. The two HD channels are knew this year, all HD programming from the season sports packages used to be on PPVHD, now PPVHD is strictly for events like boxing and WWE.


MLBHD is a national HD subscription channel, just like HBO, Showtime, etc., and I am very happy to have the opportunity to be a subscriber.


----------



## Nick

As long as the MLB HD channel is generally available to (if not on) a majority of
MCVPs, it belongs on the list. Although, whether or not it is actually carried by a
given provider is not an issue, I am always open to suggestion.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Hound said:


> MLBHD is a national HD subscription channel, just like HBO, Showtime, etc., and I am very happy to have the opportunity to be a subscriber.


I know what GAME HD is (the real name of the 'channel' is GAME HD not MLB HD, come the fall NHL CI in HD will be on it), it's been on my cable system for about 2 months now, since a week or two before the MLB/InDemand deal was final. My point is GAME HD and TEAM HD are just the equivalents of DirecTV channels 94, 95 and 96, catchall channels for the sports packages. Why not just list the pro sports subscription packages and say select games in HD.


----------



## Hound

Steve Mehs said:


> I know what GAME HD is (the real name of the 'channel' is GAME HD not MLB HD, come the fall NHL CI in HD will be on it), it's been on my cable system for about 2 months now, since a week or two before the MLB/InDemand deal was final. My point is GAME HD and TEAM HD are just the equivalents of DirecTV channels 94, 95 and 96, catchall channels for the sports packages. Why not just list the pro sports subscription packages and say select games in HD.


The TV Guide software describes it as MLB HD. iNDEMAND's channel logo that shows up on the channel when a game is not on describes the channel as MLB GAME HD not GAME HD. MLB HD is similar to Directv's channels but not equivalent.
The MLB HD games are different than Directv's games. I did not sign up
with Directv because I already have YES HD and SNY HD and most of the Directv
HD games are YES or SNY. MLB HD channel is a subscription channel.


----------



## man_rob

Is there a list of upcoming HD channels?


----------



## Chandu

There is a channel called Outdoor Channel 2-HD, which is nationally available only on C-Band FTA. I couldn't find any mention of it in this thread. And no, Outdoor Channel 2 HD is not same as OLN-HD.

http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/Outdoor-Channel-2HD.html

It is not available on any national DBS platform, and certainly not any national cable distribution. It maybe on very few scattered pockets of cable somewhere in the country, I don't know. My estimate is that less than 0.1% of the nation may currently have access to it. (How many people have FTA, that too C-Band, and then further with an HD receiver?)

But since technically, its signal is available for national distribution, for completeness sake you may want to include it in the channel list in first post.


----------



## purtman

OLN and the Outdoor Channel are not the same. OLN is the Outdoor Life Network, which is now called "Versus". The first is all outdoor shows. The latter has the NHL and other things on it.


----------



## Nick

Chandu said:


> There is a channel called OLN2-HD, which is nationally available only on C-Band FTA...but since technically, its signal is available for national distribution, for completeness sake you may want to include it in the channel list in first post.


Thanks, Chandu.

I could find no mention of TOC 2HD on their website. Until we can confirm
that it is currently available to satcos and cablecos, I'll leave it off for now.


----------



## Chandu

Nick, I could find all information about Outdoor Channel 2 HD on their website. Not sure why your search couldn't find it. It includes program schedules as well.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/index.cfm?site=2

Here was the original press release from 2005:

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/_news...31&t=7&NewsID=264&Page_Mode=News_releases#264

Is Comcast also a parent for these guys, similar to OLN? Curiously, even Comcast doesn't carry it nationally. If Comcast isn't their parent, my observation is a moot point.


----------



## Chandu

Nick said:


> Until we can confirm
> that it is currently available to satcos and cablecos, I'll leave it off for now.


Actually, it is available to many more cable companies in many different parts of the country than I thought. (Just not the big ones like Comcast and Time Warner).

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/index2.cfm?ss=206&site=2

My estimate of < 0.1% of population was probably incorrect in light of this information.


----------



## Steve Mehs

What is this, deja va.  Nick, your memory must be starting to go  Outdoor Channel 2 HD is on the list. See posts #1 and #35.



> Is Comcast also a parent for these guys, similar to OLN?


Not sure why you would think that, but nope. Outdoor Cannel is owned by themselves, it has nothing to do with Comcast or Versus.


----------



## Chandu

Steve Mehs said:


> What is this, deja va.  Nick, your memory must be starting to go  Outdoor Channel 2 HD is on the list. See posts #1 and #35.


I'm sorry, I'm responsible for this entire mixup.

For whatever reason, I confused Outdoor Channel 2 HD to have an acronym OLN2-HD. I had assumed OLN and Outdoor Channel to have the same ownership. I did a search on this thread for OLN2-HD. Not surprisingly, no such thing exists and I didn't find any hits for my search. So I incorrectly assumed that this channel hasn't been listed, when in fact it is, and proceeded with post no. 66 in this thread.

Sorry for this whole mixup. You can now return to your regularly scheduling programming already in progress. Literally. 

Mods: Actually if you don't mind, feel free to delete all of posts between post no. 66 to post no. 72. They'll probably cause more confusion than adding value to the thread.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Not a big deal, we all incorrectly assume stuff from time to time. The confusion between The Outdoor Channel and Outdoor Life Network was a semi common thing at one point.

Outdoor Channel should do a better job at promoting their HD channel. Outdoor Channel 2HD has been around for 2 years now, if not longer and other then a handful of small community cable systems it’s not available anywhere. This and Wealth HD are the only HD channel that are not on Dish, DirecTV, Comcast, Time Warner or Cox. These are the nations 5 largest multichannel video providers, it’s my belief if you want your channel to be a hit, you need coverage on at least one DBS provider and one of the big three cable systems and Outdoor Channel is not doing that. We see SD channels come and go all the time. I’d bet the first HD channel that ‘ceases operations’ will either be Wealth HD or Outdoor 2 HD.


----------



## Chandu

Steve Mehs said:


> Outdoor Channel should do a better job at promoting their HD channel. Outdoor Channel 2HD has been around for 2 years now, if not longer and other then a handful of small community cable systems it's not available anywhere. This and Wealth HD are the only HD channel that are not on Dish, DirecTV, Comcast, Time Warner or Cox. These are the nations 5 largest multichannel video providers, it's my belief if you want your channel to be a hit, you need coverage on at least one DBS provider and one of the big three cable systems and Outdoor Channel is not doing that. We see SD channels come and go all the time. I'd bet the first HD channel that 'ceases operations' will either be Wealth HD or Outdoor 2 HD.


I guess the only difference between Wealth HD and Outdoor 2 HD is that the latter is available FTA, while the former is always encrypted, if anyone wants to get them with a DVB-S receiver. Not that *THAT* really matters when it comes to subscriber footprint for these channels.


----------



## Nick

Steve Mehs said:


> What is this, deja va.  Nick, your memory must be starting to go  Outdoor Channel 2 HD is on the list. See posts #1 and #35...


Well, all's well that ends well... :sure:

It's gratifying to see that I'm smarter than I thought, but it's also good to have my
young protegé and best bud Steve around to keep me straight and help me
keep up with the vast reservoir of useless knowledge that overflows my brain.

And thanks, again, to Chandu for the excellent source information. I still think it's
odd that there was no reference or link to TOC HD2 on the main TOC website.

Out of all this back and forth, I learned that the cableco in McIntosh County, GA,
the rural county immediately to the north of me carries TOC HD2. Go figure. :shrug:

We now return you to your regularly-scheduled thread.


----------



## Nick

This may have been posted in one of the provider forums, but in case you missed it...


> "A high-definition version of CNBC will debut in January," CNBC president Mark
> Hoffman told financial analysts yesterday.
> 
> Hoffman said the channel had improved, with a 200% increase in business-day
> viewership since its low point in 2005, and double-digit revenue growth. He also
> touted the greater business focus of primetime and CNBC's revamped daytime,
> along with investments in longform content.
> 
> "We're focused always on playing offense with competitors here today or (those
> who) might be coming down the road," Hoffman said.
> - _MediaBistro.com_


We'll wait until it gets a little closer before it's added to the list.


----------



## n3ntj

CNBC HD.. can't wait to watch that.. ;-)

(except maybe for that Cramer guy..he's funny)


----------



## n3ntj

Does anyone know if the PBS HD channel will be national (such as on 384) when the new birds go up?


----------



## harsh

n3ntj said:


> Does anyone know if the PBS HD channel will be national (such as on 384) when the new birds go up?


PBS is smarting over the FCC pushing them to go digital without requiring carriage. Because it is in their member stations interest to not offer a national HD feed, I think it unlikely that they will.


----------



## n3ntj

I see your point, but why is the SD feed offered currently nationally (channel 394)?


----------



## harsh

n3ntj said:


> I see your point, but why is the SD feed offered currently nationally (channel 394)?


By previous agreement. I would imagine that back when that agreement was struck, funding wasn't as tight as it is now.

Now the PBS affiliates are looking for any way they can to subsidize the explosion of digital channels that they now offer. They may have learned this from LIN.


----------



## RAD

NATARAJ over at AVSForum put a nice chart together that shows various providers, what HD channels they carry today and what they've announced deals with to carry. Here's the link if you're interested, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11062325#post11062325


----------



## nataraj

Here is the chart. I still need to correct the Voom channels, HDNet for Comcast, Outdoor 2 HD, A&E/History coming to Charter in Sep. Let me know if there are any other corrections.

BTW, I just took the list maintained by Marcus and put it into a spreadsheet.

Edit 1 : updated with suggested corrections.

Edit 2 : Updated with many changes.

Pls check AVS forum thread for details --> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


----------



## ebaltz

By "announced" what do you mean? Dish will actually be lighting up a bunch of these in the next month. My guess is DirecTV has said they will carry these (as part of their "capacity" to have 150 channels, but have any dates been given? Or was it just a very vague open promise that one day they would carry these?


----------



## allargon

AFAIK, NFL HD is very much available on Dish Network. It's often upconverted SD content, but the channel is there--9426.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I don't know of any Time Warner division that carrys Food Network HD and HGTV HD. They have also announced plans to carry ESPNEWS HD and ToonDisney HD when launched.


----------



## nataraj

ebaltz said:


> By "announced" what do you mean?


I inherited the announced channel list - but have been making modifications. By announced I'm only considering official announcements. Many of the D* channels have been officially announced (either by D* or individual provider) and those have been noted. As you see the total only comes to 50 or so (ofcourse that excludes all the west channels and RSN).



allargon said:


> AFAIK, NFL HD is very much available on Dish Network. It's often upconverted SD content, but the channel is there--9426.


Yes, I'll add it.



Steve Mehs said:


> I don't know of any Time Warner division that carrys Food Network HD and HGTV HD. They have also announced plans to carry ESPNEWS HD and ToonDisney HD when launched.


Thats according to some folk at AVS. Do you know whether ESPSNEWS and Toons will be available everywhere or are they expected in only some locations.


----------



## Drew2k

nataraj said:


> Here is the chart. I still need to correct the Voom channels, HDNet for Comcast, Outdoor 2 HD, A&E/History coming to Charter in Sep. Let me know if there are any other corrections.
> 
> BTW, I just took the list maintained by Marcus and put it into a spreadsheet.


Thanks for sharing this! 

Just a quick note, it should be "Cablevision" in the heading, not "Cable Vision".


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Thats according to some folk at AVS. Do you know whether ESPSNEWS and Toons will be available everywhere or are they expected in only some locations.


When TW got the carriage agreement with Disney to carry ESPN 2 HD, the contract was also for all the future Disney owned HD channels coming in '07 and 08', so it should be system wide.


----------



## nataraj

Updated. Still haven't included Outdoor 2 HD - since I don't know who carries it.


----------



## nataraj

I've updated the chart.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


----------



## Ryanm86

Whats up with the "are you ready for the new HD content" does this mean we are close to the launch of the new channels?


----------



## Chandu

nataraj said:


> Still haven't included Outdoor 2 HD - since I don't know who carries it.


Not sure what they're up to, but all links I had posted in posts no. 69 and 70 have disappeared. The only thing you can find out on their website about this channel now is its program grid. The measly list of cable companies carrying it now looks like a secret. As Steve predicted in an earlier post, this HD channel may soon be ready to go off-air since nobody significant is picking it up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I just discovered this thread... great work!


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Stuart. As new national HD channels come on line, I invite readers of this thread
to post their new HD channel finds. Just keep in mind that the illumination of an existing 
"national" channel on a particular provider's line up does not meet the definition of a _new_
national channel.

As a matter of fact, there are many other interesting topics on the board for those willing 
to remove their _provider-specific_ blinders.

. .








. . www.cartoonstock.com


----------



## mtm2649

is spike tv in high defintion and if so is directv adding it?


----------



## harsh

mtm2649 said:


> is spike tv in high defintion...


No.


> ...and if so is directv adding it?


Probably not until it is available.

This is actually an excellent example of a carrier announcing carriage of a channel that didn't happen. From this post back in February, 2005: http://www.satelliteguys.us/verizon-fios/25109-verizon-become-next-hd-leader.html

Verizon (FIOS?) was going to carry Spike HD as part of its line-up. While they may have agreements, or agreements in principle, Spike TV HD is still not available 30 months later.


----------



## Nick

CNN HD added today.

While carriage has not yet been announced by any MCVP, it is theoretically "available" to any provider.

source: http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/09/cnn_stakes_clai.php


----------



## Nick

EchoStar announced in a press release yesterday that the History Channel HD
has been added to their HD lineup, giving DishNetwork subscribers access to
39 HD channels.

Source: http://www.primenewswire.com/newsroom/news.html?d=126080


----------



## compac

as per Nick ...
Your new HD channels will be here tomorrow, or maybe the day after. 


And they say... Tomorrow never comes...


----------



## purtman

Nick, please don't forget to add Smithsonian to this list. It's now live. It looks amazing on D*.


----------



## Nick

Smithsonian HD channel added -- thanks, purtman.

Several new HD channels have just been added to the National HD Channel List -- see post #1. 
If you have corrections or additions to the national HD channel list, please post in this thread.

According to my quick count, there are now about 65 national HD channels, including the seven
network channels, but excluding the RSNs and part-time sports channels.


----------



## macmikey

Nick said:


> Smithsonian HD channel added -- thanks, purtman.
> 
> Several new HD channels have just been added to the National HD Channel List -- see post #1.
> If you have corrections or additions to the national HD channel list, please post in this thread.
> 
> According to my quick count, there are now about 65 national HD channels, including the eight
> network channels, but excluding the RSNs and part-time sports channels.
> 
> --------
> 
> Does anyone know the status of the MGM HD Movie Channel?


Nick,

It looks like SCIFI HD is now on, but guide does not show any HD in it for broadcasts. Hope they are. Also a few others have been added as well.

Mike


----------



## petergaryr

macmikey said:


> Nick,
> 
> It looks like SCIFI HD is now on, but guide does not show any HD in it for broadcasts. Hope they are. Also a few others have been added as well.
> 
> Mike


Stargate Atlantis in HD right now.


----------



## Xing

BRAVO HD, SCIFI HD, and USA HD are up


----------



## RAD

Xing said:


> BRAVO HD, SCIFI HD, and USA HD are up


Where are they up, I assume DirecTV but you don't mention it?


----------



## Grampa George

petergaryr said:


> Stargate Atlantis in HD right now.


Beg to differ, If star gate atlantis was in HD then the scifi ch is in big trouble.


----------



## Grampa George

HD Lite, maybe.


----------



## macmikey

Grampa George said:


> Beg to differ, If star gate atlantis was in HD then the scifi ch is in big trouble.


Why would stargate atlantis NOT be in HD? I watched it Saturday after it recorded on Friday night and it looked HD to me, wide screen, 1080i light on my box... what else is there?

Mike


----------



## Nick

*Marcus S* has put together a spreadsheet comparison of HD channel
availability between Directv, Dishnetwork and Comcast (Denver) HERE.


----------



## Xing

RAD said:


> Where are they up, I assume DirecTV but you don't mention it?


Yes I was referring to D* sorry


----------



## Nick

Update: New HD channels added to the list:

*MGM HD*, *Bravo HD* and *TBS HD*


----------



## cody21

Any chance that you could add the Channel Numbers to the list? I know it would help ME ... not sure if this would be beneficial to others.. I just seemt o have a hard time finding the numbers/channels when a new one is added. Just a thought.

Thanks though -- you provide a great service to us.


----------



## Nick

Cody, the HD channels listed in post #1 above are, for the most part, national channels
available to all providers. As such, channel numbers would vary by provider. Most likely
there are provider-specific HD channel lists for D & E posted in their respective forums.


----------



## Nick

The follwing channels were added to the national HD list today, in post #1 above.

Cartoon Network HD
Fox Business News HD 
Fuel TV HD
FX HD
Speed HD

By my quick count, there are now 67 national HD channels + 7 network HD channels, for
a total of 74 channels that are potentially available for carriage thru multi-cannel video
providers (MCVP). If there are channels available nationally that you want and you don't
have, contact your provider directly.


----------



## okieroy

Is there any word on TCM going HD? I would love to see the oldies In Hd.


----------



## Nick

NHL Network HD added today


----------



## harsh

I'm pretty sure that Playboy HD and Spice HD went down with VOOM. My limited research suggests that they were combined in a single channel.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Nick said:


> NHL Network HD added today


Where on DirecTV or Dish?


----------



## harsh

theratpatrol said:


> Where on DirecTV or Dish?


NHL lit up on DISH last Wednesday. Nick added it to his master list of national HD channels today.


----------



## Nick

The following additions were made to the National HD Channel List maintained in post #1:

Nickelodeon HD
Spike HD
Country Music Television HD
MTV HD
VH1 HD 

The following RSN was added:

FSN Cincinnati HD


----------



## Nick

Biography HD has been added.


----------



## HolmesCo

Its great to see a comprehnsive list like that, but seems hard to deal with without the channel numbers. Is there a reason you didn't add those?

Iknow the locals vary, but I think the rest of the stuff is all the same in the country isn't it? Or is it?

I feel like I don't even know what I am missing as there is so much out thre, and just don't know where. LOL I am "Lost"  Is there a list with channel numbers on it? I live in CAlifornia if it is a regional thing. Any url to the whole shootin match with the channel numbers. Great list though, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Nick

The National HD List is provider-neutral and, as such, does not include channel numbers.


> The DBSTalk.com 'National HD Channel List' is (a) comprehensive listing of "national"
> high-definition channels currently available on one or more national or regional providers.


----------



## kal915

Is this list ever going to be updated?


----------



## Sixto

kal915 said:


> Is this list ever going to be updated?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191378#post1191378


----------



## Nick

kal915 said:


> Is this list ever going to be updated?


Yes...soon.

Sixto's list is very comprehensive (and interesting), but it is provider-specific.
In "The National HD List", it has been my intention from its inception that all
HD channels currently 'on-air', regardless of provider, are listed. My apologies
for letting the master list (post #1) lie fallow, but for anyone who knows of
channels to be added, please post in this thread and I will update the list.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## harsh

I've found that if you tinker around with zip codes at http://www.whereishd.com, you can find some new and interesting channels. Note that they are missing some channels but AFAIK, everything they do list exists.


----------



## kal915

> I've found that if you tinker around with zip codes at http://www.whereishd.com, you can find some new and interesting channels. Note that they are missing some channels but AFAIK, everything they do list exists.


maybe i'll try this


----------



## Nick

The *Outdoor Channel HD* has been added to the list located on Page 1 of this "National HD" thread.


----------



## ebaltz

According to HBO/Cinemax website, all of their channels are now available in HD, so those should be added to the list. I think there are like 13 altogether.


----------



## Syzygy

You should add Lifetime to the HD list. According to an email from WhereIsHD.com (mediabiz.com), Lifetime HD claims 75% HD penetration.

OTOH, Lifetime Movie Network (LMNHD) is currently only "HD-ready", meaning that the programming is not yet tagged as HD programming.


----------



## Nick

Lifetime added. 

Thanks, Syzygy


----------



## Nick

The following full-time HD channels have been added to the National HD List
or have been upgraded from part-time status:

ABC Family HD
Planet Green HD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime Showcase HD

FSN Arizona
FSN Midwest
FSN North
FSN Northwest
FSN Pittsburgh
FSN Rocky Mountain
FSN South
Sport South
Sun Sports


----------



## Nick

IMPORTANT UPDATE: The following HD channels have been added to the
National HD Channel Llist in post #1 of this thread.

A&E Crime & Investigation HD
ActionMax HD
-MoreMax HD
-5StarMax HD
AMC HD
Fox News HD 
HBO2 HD
-HBO Family HD
-HBO Comedy HD
-HBO Signature HD
-HBO Zone HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
IFC HD
QVC HD
RFD HD
Travel Channel HD
WGN America HD
World Fishing Network HD

Source: The "National HD Channels NOT Carried Currently" thread in the
DirecTV Programming & Services thread. Thanx, and a flip of the fedora
to *Smiddy* for posting and maintaining that list.


----------



## harsh

If you don't have them already, all HBO and Cinemax channels are now available in HD.


----------



## jacksonm30354

Not that I watch it, but Charter Cable lists WE HD (Women's Entertainment)


----------



## Nick

All the HBOs & Cinemax HDs have been added, as well as WE HD.

Although I haven't able to cross-verify WE HD, it has been added nonetheless. 
If you can't rely on Charter Cable and *jacksonm30354*, who can you trust? 

Thanks, guys...


----------



## Steve Mehs

WE HD, Channel 742 on Cablevision.

http://optimum.com/io/hdtv/hdtv_channels.jsp


----------



## Cholly

Nick: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn/t see entries for ESPNWHD, ESPNUHD, Green Channel HD, Disney HD, Family Channel HD or History Channel HD. 

Also, two name changes: SciFi will hereafter be SyFy, and Discovery HD Theater has been simply HD Theater for several months.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Nick

National HD Channels added: 
Disney HD
ESPNUHD 
ESPNW HD 
Family Channel HD
Green Channel HD 
History Channel HD
WE HD

HD Channel name changes:
SciFi HD changed to 'SyFy HD'
Discovery HD Theater changed to 'HD Theater'

Thanks to *Steve Mehs *and *Cholly* for posting the above additions and changes. The Official DBSTalk National HD Channel List has been updated. If any members know of other HD channels that are generally available (nationally) to satellite and cable carriers, please post updates to this thread.


----------



## Steve Mehs

To get some things squared away.

There is no such thing as ESPN W. There's ESPN, ESPN 2, ESPNews, ESPN Classic, ESPN U and ESPN Desportes, and respective HD feeds if offered. The Family Channel hasn't existed since 1997 I think, and there's no such thing as Green Channel. Unless he means ABC Family and Planet Green, which are already on the list.

There are 102 national HD channels as of right now, not including local networks, regional sports networks, in house HD channels or west coast HD feeds of the movie channels. It's pointless to list the Voom channels, most of the Voom channels no longer exist and the few that are left are not available in the US.


HD Channels In Existance Today:

A&E HD
ABC Family HD
AMC HD
Animal Planet HD
BET HD
BET J HD
Big Ten Network HD
Biography HD
Bravo HD
Cartoon Network HD
CBS College Sports HD
CMT HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
Comedy Central HD
Crime & Investigation HD
The Discovery Channel HD
Disney Channel HD
Disney XD HD
ESPN HD
ESPN 2 HD
ESPN U HD
ESPNEWS HD
Food Network HD
Fox Business Network HD
Fox News Channel HD
Fuel HD
Fuse HD
FX HD
G4 HD
Golf Channel HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV HD
History HD
IFC HD
Jewelry TV HD
Lifetime HD
Lifetime Movie Network HD
MAV TV HD
MGM HD
MLB Network HD
MTV HD
National Geographic Channel HD
NBA TV HD
NFL Network HD
NHL Network HD
Nick HD
The Outdoor Channel HD
Palladia HD
Planet Green HD
QVC HD
RFD TV HD
The Science Channel HD
Sci Fi HD
Smithsonian Channel HD
Speed HD
Spike HD
Style HD
TLC HD
TBS HD
The Tennis Channel HD
TNT HD
Travel Channel HD
TV One HD
Universal HD
USA HD
Versus HD
VH1 HD
Wealth TV HD
The Weather Channel HD
WGN America HD
Women's Entertainment HD
World Fishing Network HD
HBO HD
HBO 2 HD
HBO Signature HD
HBO Family HD
HBO Comedy HD
HBO Zone HD
HBO Latino HD
Cinemax HD
Moremax HD
Actionmax HD
Thrillermax HD
Outermax HD
5Starmax HD
Atmax HD
Wmax HD
Showtime HD
Showtime Too HD
Showtime Shocase HD
Showtime Extreme HD
The Movie Channel HD
The Movie Channel Xtra HD
Starz HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz Kids & Family HD
Encore HD

Planned HD Launches For 1H '09

BBC America HD
Chiller HD
HSN HD
MSNBC HD
Sleuth HD
Flix HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Family Zone HD
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Women HD

Chiller and Sleuth I highly doubt, they were supposed to be in HD a long time ago, Chiller was supposed to be in HD a month after the channel first launched. Not sure what NBC U doing here.


----------



## Nick

I've updated the DBSTalk.com 'National HD Channel List' which can be found in the initial post (#1) of this thread. Again, the National HD Channel List is a comprehensive, one-stop listing of all "nationally-available" high-definition channels currently carried by one or more national or regional providers.

As always, the list is a work in progress. Readers are asked to submit additions, and to point out errors and omissions. Please post any new, nationally-available HD channels in this thread. Contributions are appreciated and will be acknowledged.

Nick

.


----------

